
Microsoft Edge is coming to Linux. But will anybody use it? - e1ven
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/microsoft-edge-is-coming-to-linux-but-will-anybody-use-it/
======
verdverm
Internal MS developers maybe?

